#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Dimmerpack Arena 602N

## speakertech

Wie kan me helpen aan het schema van de Arena dimmer model 602N. Het is de analoge versie, dus niet D.
Na jarenlang goed functioneren lijkt er wat aan de hand met de sync zaagtand op twee fasen. De trafo's zijn in elk geval heel.

Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> Wie kan me helpen aan het schema van de Arena dimmer model 602N. Het is de analoge versie, dus niet D.
> Na jarenlang goed functioneren lijkt er wat aan de hand met de sync zaagtand op twee fasen. De trafo's zijn in elk geval heel.
> 
> Speakertech



Het lijkt er op dat de dimmer getroffen is door 400 volt. De dimmer werkt weer, na het repareren van een aantal printsporen en een compleet uitgefikte wima condensator. Ik wil de drie instelpotmeters  vooraan op de print afregelen. Lijkt een eitje, voor elke fase een. Edoch ze lijken elkaar te beïnvloeden. Is er een afregelvolgorde, of is er meer aan de hand. 
Mijn vraag om docu heeft nog niets opgeleverd, ook niet bij ARENA in Duitsland.

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

Niet per ongeluk een spoortje stuk waar alle drie de potmeters aan refereren?

----------


## speakertech

> Niet per ongeluk een spoortje stuk waar alle drie de potmeters aan refereren?



Heb ik nog niet kunnen ontdekken. Het is een dubbelzijdige print en een deel van de sporen zit onder ic's en dergelijke onderdelen. Back-engineering is dus best wel lastig.
Een schema zou meteen uitsluitsel geven.
Na wat ongefundeerd geregel met de drie potmeters lijkt het nu allemaal weer te werken, maar vreemd vind ik het allemaal wel.
Ik weet ook niet wat je er mee instelt. Is het de curve, de ondergrens of de bovengrens? Als dat al zo is dan is er voor elke fase een potmeter, onafhankelijk van elkaar. Dat was bij mijn eerste zelfbouwdimmers destijds wel het geval.
Jammer dat Arena niets van zich laat horen. Je kunt ze bellen of faxen. Een emailadres geven ze niet op de site en de fax reageren ze tot nu toe niet op. Het is dat ik (te) weinig met licht doe, anders hadden de dimmers al lang in de kliko gelegen en kocht ik een merk met betere ondersteuning.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tsja, met drie potmeters en niet weten wat je instelt heb je erg veel mogelijkheden.
Vreemd dat Arena geen reactie geeft, niet echt reclame voor je merk....

----------


## speakertech

> Tsja, met drie potmeters en niet weten wat je instelt heb je erg veel mogelijkheden.
> Vreemd dat Arena geen reactie geeft, niet echt reclame voor je merk....



Top en bottom van de pots zijn doorgelust. De onderzijde liggen aan aarde, althans aan de nul van de 78xx stabilisator. De bovenzijde weet ik nog niet. De lopers gaan naar een LM3900 (viervoudige opamp), zou dus de curve of de  bovenlimiet kunnen zijn. Eens uitzoeken of de spanning op de top varieert en of dat de oorzaak is van de onderlinge beïnvloeding.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zie je niks veranderen als je er een scoop aan hangt?

----------


## speakertech

> Zie je niks veranderen als je er een scoop aan hangt?



Dat is even een dilemma.
Met het totaal ongestructureerd regelen, heb ik de dimmer zover gekregen dat hij weer netjes met 0 begint en op max, de sinus weer compleet is en de volle netspanning weer naar de lampen gaat. Om weer te meten, moet ik de dimmer weer ontregelen, met het risico, dat het weer een tijd kost om de zaak goed te krijgen. De instelpotmetres zijn een 5mm type en je kunt nauwelijks de huidige stand markeren.
Ik heb Rolight benaderd om te vragen of zij nog docu hadden. Volgens mij hebben ze die dingen in een grijs verleden verkocht. Volgens de TD hadden ze er geen gegevens meer van. 
Wie o welke techneut heeft hier of daar nog wat in een map zitten?
Nieuw is niet direct aan de orde. Ik doe niet veel met licht, maar het is gewoon handig als ze eens vragen om wat uit te lichten tijdens een geluidskarwei.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als ie bij 0 begint en de sinus aan het eind weer compleet maakt is het prima toch?
Zit je alleen nog met de ergernis dat je niet weet wat je gedaan hebt, niet heel wetenschappelijk dus. Ik kan daar zelf ook altijd slecht tegen.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## speakertech

> Als ie bij 0 begint en de sinus aan het eind weer compleet maakt is het prima toch?
> Zit je alleen nog met de ergernis dat je niet weet wat je gedaan hebt, niet heel wetenschappelijk dus. Ik kan daar zelf ook altijd slecht tegen.




Bij mij kriebelt het dan ook!!!!!
Hij doet het toch? Vind ik niet altijd voldoende

----------


## speakertech

> Tsja, met drie potmeters en niet weten wat je instelt heb je erg veel mogelijkheden.
> Vreemd dat Arena geen reactie geeft, niet echt reclame voor je merk....



Achteraf blijkt dat ze wel hebben gereageerd.
Op de website stond alleen een faxnummer en via dat medium heb ik de vraag naar docu gesteld, faxen verzenden gaat hier met de pc.
Voor ontvangst heb ik nog een echte fax staan. Wordt soms gebruikt  als copieermachine. Daar lag dan al tijden een fax op van ARENA.
Ik denk dat ze zelf nog maar bijster weinig hebben van mijn model. De fax was een hand getekend deelschema van de aansturing van de triacs, een kanaal. 
De schakeling voor de drie S-curves )elke fase heeft er een nodig) staat er niet bij. Er staan ook wat potmeters op. Maar eens zien of we daar iets aan hebben.
Speakertech

----------

